# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Ben Armstrong



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 139
All the latest news, plus an interview with Ben Armstrong of Netherworld. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out! #bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------

